# Choix ipad air et housse



## MEROU63 (25 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour
ipad va servir pour la famille deux enfant de 10 et 14 ans
je vais l'utiliser pour la maison et les vacances en camping
surtout pour internet
je pensais partir sur un ipad air de 32go vous en pensez quoi ?
quel housse me conseillez vous ? apple ?
merci


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Novembre 2014)

Ça dépendra des jeux et des films que tu vas y mettre. Aussi de si tu souhaites prendre des photos ou filmer avec lui.
Et du temps que tu souhaites garder ton iPad. 
J'ai opté pour un 64 parce que je souhaites le garder quelques années et que je travaille tout le temps dessus. 
Coques? Oui mais celles de chez Apple sont chères. 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration


----------



## MEROU63 (26 Novembre 2014)

merci de ta réponse
mais je pense l'utiliser essentiellement pour internet 
la photo c'est pas mon truc avec sa je prend plutôt mon canon
film je ne télecharge pas
il reste que les jeux 

je ne pense pas à une coque mais plutôt à une housse


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

32Go suffiront amplement alors =)


Pour les housses, regarde sur internet tu trouvera ton bonheur


----------



## MEROU63 (26 Novembre 2014)

vous me proposez quoi comme housse qui sont bien parce qu'il y a tellement de choix 
merci d'avance


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Bah une iPad Case serait l'idéal je pense mais elle est relativement chère..


----------



## MEROU63 (26 Novembre 2014)

oui c'est sur si vous pouvez m'en indiquer une qui est moins chère et qui soit bien sa serais super


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Je peux te proposer de chercher sur Google, Ebay avec les mots clé suivants : Case iPad Air, si tu en trouves une qui te plait montre là nous et on te dira ce que nous en pensons.. chaque gouts sont différents.. on ne peux pas choisir pour toi..


----------



## Grandil (26 Novembre 2014)

J'ai commandé un ipad air 2 et je songe à prendre une protection en plus de l'écran. 

Et à y réfléchir, ca dépend de comment on va utiliser l'ipad. 

Si on l'utilise assis , debout, allongé ... 
Si on le préfère sur les genoux ou bien sur une table ou le tenir dans les mains.

C'est surtout là que chaque coque va avoir sa fonction.

par exemple si on a la couverture qui protège l'écran à l'arrière et qui gène dans notre utilisation à la main ... alors que sur une table la question se pose pas. 

Pour ma part ca sera ma première tablette et j'en ai vu plusieur sur amazon des intéressante que je vous partage: 

http://www.amazon.fr/iHarbort-Apple..._sbs_ce_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=183WVVBK2DZGX7K7GFXF

http://www.amazon.fr/Snugg-Élastiqu...d=1417034754&sr=1-13&keywords=ipad+air+2+étui

et si elle existait pour l'ipad air 2 ... je la prendrais surement: 
http://www.amazon.fr/TKOOFN-pivotan...35757&sr=1-28&keywords=ipad+air+2+smart+cover


----------



## MEROU63 (26 Novembre 2014)

sa serais plutôt sur les genoux et dans la main que je l'utiliserais 
donc vous me conseillez plutôt quoi ?


----------



## Grandil (26 Novembre 2014)

ca dépend de votre budget surtout ... 

et si le plastique ne vous dérange pas etc


----------



## MEROU63 (26 Novembre 2014)

vu le prix de l'ipad air je veux quelque chose de bien (qui le protège correctement)
pas facile à dire parce que je n'ai jamais essayé d'ipad ou autres à part dans les magasins pas bien je sais  donc pas facile pour moi de vous dire pour la housse


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

tu cherches quelque chose qui protège sans te soucier du Design de la coque ? Parce que il y à des protections que je trouve hideuses mais qui protege l'iPad de tout ce qui est imaginable


----------



## MEROU63 (27 Novembre 2014)

fait moi voir et je te dirais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2014)

Grandil a dit:


> J'ai commandé un ipad air 2 et je songe à prendre une protection en plus de l'écran.
> 
> Et à y réfléchir, ca dépend de comment on va utiliser l'ipad.
> 
> ...



Perso, j'ai toujours utilisé des protections double face pour mes iBidules. Et pour les iPad, j'ai pris la smart case d'Apple et j'en suis très content (même si je trouve que celle pour iPad Air (2) est chère).


----------

